# Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

Pressemeldung

* 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt​*




Tostedt. 
Peter Merkel, Black-Cat-Teamangler der ersten Stunde, hat einen riesigen Wels am Niederrhein gefangen. 

Der gigantische Fisch von über 2,53 m Länge wog 103 kg, damit ist dieser Fang Peters kapitalster Wels aus Deutschland. 

Ein harter Biss, auf einen mit Lockstoff vorbereiteten Köderfisch an der U-Posen-Montage angeboten, ließ die Bremse der Multirolle laut knarren. 

Vom Ufer aus war der Fisch nicht zu halten. Peter folgte dem Fisch mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot, um schnell direkt über den Fisch zu kommen und seine Chancen zu verbessern. 
Immer wieder wird die zurückgewonnene Schnur von dem Fisch genommen, immer wieder zieht er langsam in die Tiefe und lässt die Minuten zu Stunden werden. 
Peter benötigte all seine anglerische Erfahrung aus der jahrelangen Praxis in der Jagd auf die Großfische Europas, um diesen Urfisch müde zu drillen und ihn letztendlich mit der Handlandung, dem sogenannten "Wallergriff", sicher zu landen.


Bezwungen hat er den Fisch mit einer Black Cat Buster III Rute in der Länge von 2,85m und einer Fin-Nor Marquesa Rolle in der Größe 50 T. 
Peter erklärte nach dem Fang, dass er gerade auf zahlreichen Auslandstouren viel über den Waller gelernt hat und diese Erfahrung mit in das Welsangeln in Deutschland einbringt und genau dieses Fachwissen mit der Grund seines momentanen Erfolges ist. 
Jetzt im Sommer stehen die Chancen für einen Fang des Lebens für jedermann sehr gut. Bei hohen Wassertemperaturen wächst auch der Hunger der Welse. Er geht zwei bis dreimal pro Woche auf Beutejagd und ist damit für den Angler in dieser Zeit sehr gut zu beangeln.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Wer sagt denn, dass er nicht released wurde? Wird wohl das wahrscheinlichere Szenario sein.
P.S.: Hammmeri Fisch, Respekt und Petri dem Fänger!


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

*Respekt für diesen Fang und Petri Heil.*


----------



## Syntac (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Der 1. Post, und wir sind wieder bei C&R |kopfkrat

Ontopic: Hammerfisch, Petri!


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

@Syntac: ich dachte es mir, wollte es aber nicht ausschreiben  Von daher meine Andeutung dass "es zwei Wege gibt", die dem Fänger bleiben- nicht mehr, nicht weniger!


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*



Syntac schrieb:


> Der 1. Post, und wir sind wieder bei C&R |kopfkrat
> 
> Ontopic: Hammerfisch, Petri!



Weg isser|sagnix


----------



## mathei (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

hammerfisch. mir würde der angst machen. petri dem fänger


----------



## lute (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Dickes Petri, davon träumt ins Geheim jeder.


----------



## n33db33r (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Sau geil...petri. 
Jetzt brauchen wir nicht mehr an den Ebro oder an den Po zu fahren ;-)


----------



## Surf (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Stark!


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Das Peterle... toller Fisch, noch toller die dauerhafte Leistung des Mannes rund ums Welsangeln. #6


----------



## Vanner (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Super Fisch, Respekt und Petri.#6


----------



## 1/4Profi (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Hammer Wels!
So ein Fisch ist wirklich ein Traum eines Anglers!

Lg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (23. Juli 2014)

Ja der Peter hat wieder zugeschlagen 
War ja aber nur ne frage der Zeit bis er seine bestmarke in Deutschland knackt.


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Und ich befürchtete schon, dass das schrill gackernde Huhn wieder was gefangen hat!


----------



## Hann. Münden (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Schöner Köderfisch


----------



## NedRise (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Petri dem Fänger.

Was mich bei solchem Fängen intressiert wieviel "arbeit" und Angelzeit dahinter steckt. Von einem Zufallsfang kann man da nicht sprechen.

Respekt vor der Leistung, da gehört eine menge Motivation dazu. Das ärgert einem dann wenn solch eine motivierte Art zu angeln als "Trophäenangeln" verunglimpft wird.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Traumfisch.

Aber wenn ich Nachts so ein Ungeheuer landen müsste|bigeyes, wäre mir etwas mulmig zumute.|supergri


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ja der Peter hat wieder zugeschlagen
> War ja aber nur ne frage der Zeit bis die Marke geknackt wird.



Als erstes dickes Petri!!!

Soweit ich richtig gelesen habe meint "Peter" das er seine Bestmarke geknackt hat.
Die Markle 2,50m ist mindestens zwei mal bereits überschritten.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Heil!



> meint "Peter" das er seine Bestmarke geknackt hat.
> Die Markle 2,50m ist mindestens zwei mal bereits überschritten.


Richtig!
Aber egal, ob von einem "Industrieknecht" gefangen, oder vom Normal-Angler, ist so ein Fisch eine Pressemeldung wert.
Selbst wenn wohl in erster Linie ein Werbeeffekt mit dieser Meldung angestrebt wird!
Also Leute, immer schön Black Cat Material kaufen, dann klappt es auch mit dem Wallermonster!

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich fische selbst Black Cat Kleinteile, weil einige Sachen echt brauchbar sind!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. Juli 2014)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Als erstes dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Soweit ich richtig gelesen habe meint "Peter" das er seine Bestmarke geknackt hat.
> Die Markle 2,50m ist mindestens zwei mal bereits überschritten.




Habe das auch so verstanden, dass er seine Bestmarke in Deutschland geknackt hat. Habe den Post jetzt dahingehend geändert, dass er richtig verstanden wird


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Heil!
> 
> Richtig!
> Aber egal, ob von einem "Industrieknecht" gefangen, oder vom Normal-Angler, ist so ein Fisch eine Pressemeldung wert.
> ...



Auf jeden Fall....


----------



## NedRise (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 250-cm-Marke auch in Deutschland geknackt!*

Guten Morgen,

warum so abfällig? "IndustrieKnecht", das anglerische KnowHow und die zeit hat der Angler immerhin selbst aufgebracht.

Und das "sportliche" Erfolge zur Werbezwecken genutzt werden ist jetzt auch nichts neues. Wer der Werbung glauben schenkt na ja, dass das reine Manipulation ist dürfte wohl jedem klar sein.

Ich finde es ist eine beachtliche Leistung so einen Fisch in Deutchland zu fangen, und auch am Ebro springen sie einem wahrscheinlich nicht einfach so ins Boot.

Freundlichen Gruss.

Michael


----------

